# דוכן פרחים בחתונה- עמדת שזירה



## mimi1110 (5/2/14)

דוכן פרחים בחתונה- עמדת שזירה 
היי,
האם מישהו יודע מה המחיר בערך..?

תודה


----------



## Raspail (5/2/14)

בסביבות 4000-6000 ש"ח 
לכ-250-300 איש... לא בדקתי אישית, אבל ממה שיצא לי לקרוא פה ושם... בטוח יש יותר זול ובטוח יש יותר יקר.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/2/14)

אנחנו קיבלנו הצעת מחיר של בערך 3000 ש"ח 
אבל זה לחתונה של 100 מוזמנים...


----------



## mimi1110 (6/2/14)

תודה רבה על התשובות


----------

